# NOKIA N97, how do i put movies on it?



## xxbubbachunkxx (Mar 30, 2009)

hi here i am looking to see if anyone knows of a good quick conveter. 

needs to go from avi ect to 3gp,mp4

have downloadeda couple this evening. either wanted a serial number to do the full film or it didnt convert to what i wanted it too

thanks

simon


----------

